# Need A Little Help



## Renegade Angler (May 24, 2008)

I just purchased a new minnkota powerdrive v2 to replace my motorguide bow mount trolling motor. The problem I'm having is my transducer for my bow mount fish finder was mounted to my trolling motor and worked fine with no slack in the line because the shaft never moved. But with the PD v2 the shaft actually slides up and down when deploying and stowing causing a huge amount of slack in the line. I would have to say atleast 1 to 2 feet outside of my boat. I was wondering if maybe anyone else has this motor and could maybe give me some ideas on how they mounted their transducer. Thanks for your time.


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

Mount the transducer the same as on your previous motor and cable tie it just above the motor. Now pass the wire thru the handle on the mount. You can't cable tie the wire to the shaft as you know since it has to slide down thru the mount. Just cable tie it at the top near the control head or just below the clamp you will use to control the depth setting of the motor. Tight cable ties at the top and the bottom end of the shaft are all you will need. You may want larger extra sturdy cable ties for the job. It works just fine. Perhaps Minn kota has a diagram on their website or in a manual ? I will check mine and get back if it is useful.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I mounted the transducer to the bottom of the motor, and also ran the wire through the handle, but at the top, I used a small bungee cord taped to the wire, and connected the other end to the top of the motor, to take up or allow slack. Just watch out that you don't run a tree limb between the 2, or else you will rip the cord out of the ducer, and that sucks.


----------

